# full sick dunks



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Since the search option is not available to us "non-supporting members" i need some help guys. 

If any one could post me a link of the website where there was a whole index of clips to download. The clips were on the Slam nation guys. 

These clips arent available on Slamnation.net. It was a special index site or something. Some sort of ftp server or something. Thanks guys if someone could post a link to it it would be much appreciated. Maybe one day the search option will come back to us Members who aparently dont suport the site.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

This one?

http://www.slamnation.net/videos/


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Since the search option is not available to us "non-supporting members" i need some help guys.
> 
> If any one could post me a link of the website where there was a whole index of clips to download. The clips were on the Slam nation guys.
> ...


The search option uses a lot of bandwith, as of right now, our bandwidth greatly exceeds our income, and that's costs money. The admins pay of their pockets. It's very easy to complain.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> This one?
> 
> http://www.slamnation.net/videos/



hey thanks man ive been lookin for that page forever.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> hey thanks man ive been lookin for that page forever.


Now that you got your answer, this thread is closed.


----------

